# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  طُرُقُ تَحَمُّلِ الْحَدِيثِ عِنْدَ الْمُحَدِّثِينَ

## محمد طه شعبان

طرق تحمل الحديث ثمانية:
1- السماع.       2- العرض.
3- الإجازة.       4- المناولة.
5- المكاتبة.       6- الإعلام.
7- الوصية.       8- الوجادة.
*قولنا: (طرق تحمل الحديث)؛ أي: الطرق التي يتلقَّى الرواةُ بها الأحَادِيثَ عَمَّنْ فوقهم؛ وهذه الطرق متفاوتة؛ فبعضها أعلى مِنْ بعض، وبعضها مُجْمَعٌ علي صحتها، وبعضها مُخْتَلَفٌ فيها، كما سيأتي.*
*قولنا: (السماع)؛ وَهُوَ أنْ يقرأ الشَّيْخُ - سواءٌ مِنْ حفظه أو مِنْ كتابه – والتِّلْمِيذُ يَسْمَعُ.*
*قولنا: (العرض)؛ وَهُوَ أنْ يقرأَ التِّلْمِيذُ والشيخُ يسمع؛ سَوَاء أَقرَأ التلميذُ، أَمْ قَرَأَ غَيْرُهُ وَهُوَ يَسْمَع، وَسَوَاء أَقَرَأَ مِنْ كتاب أَو مِنْ حِفْظِهِ، وَسَواءٌ كان الشيخ حافظًا أَمْ ممسكًا بكتابه.*
*وقد استقرَّ الإِجْمَاعُ على اعتمادها والأخذ بها.*
*قال السخاوي - رحمه الله -: ((وَأَجْمَعُوا؛ أَيْ: أَهْل الْحَدِيثِ عَلَى الْأَخْذِ وَالتَّحَمُّلِ بِالرِّوَايَةِ عَرَضًا وَتَصْحِيحِهَا.*
* وَمِمَّنْ صَرَّحَ بِذَلِكَ عِيَاضٌ، فَقَالَ: لَا خِلَافَ أَنَّهَا رِوَايَةٌ صَحِيحَةٌ، وَرَدُّوا نَقْلَ الْخِلَافِ الْمَحْكِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَاصِمٍ النَّبِيلِ، وَعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ سَلَامٍ الْجُمَحِيِّ، وَوَكِيعٍ، وَمُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَلَام[1])).                             * 
وَاخْتُلِفَ؛ هل الأَفضل السماع أَمِ العرض؟
*قال النووي – رحمه الله -: ((وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي مُسَاوَاتِهَا لِلسَّمَاعِ مِنْ لَفْظِ الشَّيْخِ وَرُجْحَانِهِ عَلَيْهَا وَرُجْحَانِهَا عَلَيْهِ؛ فَحُكِيَ الْأَوَّلُ عَنْ مَالِكٍ وَأَصْحَابِهِ وَأَشْيَاخِهِ وَمُعْظَمِ عُلَمَاءِ الْحِجَازِ وَالْكُوفَةِ وَالْبُخَارِيِّ وَغَيْرِهِمْ، وَالثَّانِي عَنْ جُمْهُورِ أَهْلِ الْمَشْرِقِ وَهُوَ الصَّحِيحُ، وَالثَّالِثُ عَنْ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ وَابْنِ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ وَغَيْرِهِمَا، وَرِوَايَةٌ عَنْ مَالِكٍ([2]))).*
*والجمهور على أنَّ السماع أفضل مِنَ العرض.*
*قال العراقي – رحمه الله -: ((فأرفعُ الأقسامِ وأعلاهَا عندَ الأكثرينَ: السماعُ مِنْ لفظِ الشيخِ([3]))).*
*وقال النووي – رحمه الله -: ((سَمَاعُ لَفْظِ الشَّيْخِ، وَهُوَ إِمْلَاءٌ وَغَيْرُهُ مِنْ حِفْظٍ وَمِنْ كِتَابٍ، وَهُوَ أَرْفَعُ الْأَقْسَامِ عِنْدَ الْجَمَاهِيرِ([4]))).*
*وقال السخاوي – رحمه الله -: ((وَأَوَّلُهَا؛ أَيْ: أَعْلَاهَا رُتْبَةً: سَمَاعُ لَفْظِ الشَّيْخِ؛ لِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَخْبَرَ النَّاسَ ابْتِدَاءً وَأَسْمَعَهُمْ مَا جَاءَ بِهِ، وَالتَّقْرِيرُ عَلَى مَا جَرَى بِحَضْرَتِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَوِ السُّؤَالُ عَنْهُ مَرْتَبَةٌ ثَانِيَةٌ، فَالْأُولَى أَوْلَى([5]))).*
*قولنا: (الإجازة)؛ وَهِي لغة: مَأْخُوذٌةٌ مِنْ جَوَازِ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي تُسْقَاهُ الْمَاشِيَةُ وَالْحَرْثُ، يُقَالُ: اسْتَجَزْتُ فُلَانًا، فَأَجَازَ لِي، إِذَا أَسْقَاكَ مَاءً لِأَرْضِكَ، أَوْ مَاشِيَتِكَ، كَذَلِكَ طَالِبُ الْعِلْمِ يَسْأَلُ الْعَالِمَ أَنْ يُجِيزَهُ عِلْمَهُ، فَيُجِيزُهُ إِيَّاهُ([6]).*
*والإِجَازَة عِنْدَ الْمُحَدِّثِيْن  َ هِي: الإِذْنُ بالرواية مِنْ غَيْرِ أنْ يسمع ذلك منه أو يقرأه عليه.*
قال ابن الصلاح – رحمه الله -:
*((وَهِيَ مُتَنَوِّعَةٌ أَنْوَاعًا:*
*أَوَّلُهَا: أَنْ يُجِيزَ لِمُعَيَّنٍ فِي مُعَيَّنٍ، مِثْلَ أَنْ يَقُولَ: " أَجَزْتُ لَكَ الْكِتَابَ الْفُلَانِيَّ، أَوْ: مَا اشْتَمَلَتْ عَلَيْهِ فَهْرَسَتِي هَذِهِ "، فَهَذَا عَلَى أَنْوَاعِ الْإِجَازَةِ الْمُجَرَّدَةِ عَنِ الْمُنَاوَلَةِ.*
*وقَدْ خَالَفَ فِي جَوَازِ الرِّوَايَةِ بِالْإِجَازَةِ جَمَاعَاتٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْحَدِيثِ، وَالْفُقَهَاءِ، وَالْأُصُولِيِّ  ينَ، ثُمَّ إِنَّ الَّذِي اسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ الْعَمَلُ، وَقَالَ بِهِ جَمَاهِيرُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْحَدِيثِ، وَغَيْرِهِمُ: الْقَوْلُ بِتَجْوِيزِ الْإِجَازَةِ، وَإِبَاحَةِ الرِّوَايَةِ بِهَا.*
*النَّوْعُ الثَّانِي: مِنْ أَنْوَاعِ الْإِجَازَةِ: أَنْ يُجِيزَ لِمُعَيَّنٍ فِي غَيْرِ مُعَيَّنٍ، مِثْلُ أَنْ يَقُولَ: " أَجَزْتُ لَكَ، أَوْ لَكُمْ جَمِيعَ مَسْمُوعَاتِي، أَوْ جَمِيعَ مَرْوِيَّاتِي " وَمَا أَشْبَهَ ذَلِكَ. فَالْخِلَافُ فِي هَذَا النَّوْعِ أَقْوَى وَأَكْثَرُ، وَالْجُمْهُورُ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنَ الْمُحَدِّثِينَ وَالْفُقَهَاءِ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ عَلَى تَجْوِيزِ الرِّوَايَةِ بِهَا أَيْضًا، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ.*
*النَّوْعُ الثَّالِثُ مِنْ أَنْوَاعِ الْإِجَازَةِ: أَنْ يُجِيزَ لِغَيْرِ مُعَيَّنٍ بِوَصْفِ الْعُمُومِ، مِثْلُ أَنْ يَقُولَ: " أَجَزْتُ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ  ، أَوْ أَجَزْتُ لِكُلِّ أَحَدٍ، أَوْ أَجَزْتُ لِمَنْ أَدْرَكَ زَمَانِي "، وَمَا أَشْبَهَ ذَلِكَ، وَلَمْ نَرَ، وَلَمْ نَسْمَعْ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِمَّنْ يُقْتَدَى بِهِ أَنَّهُ اسْتَعْمَلَ هَذِهِ الْإِجَازَةَ فَرَوَى بِهَا، وَلَا عَنِ الشِّرْذِمَةِ الْمُسْتَأْخِرَ  ةِ الَّذِينَ سَوَّغُوهَا، وَالْإِجَازَةُ فِي أَصْلِهَا ضَعْفٌ، وَتَزْدَادُ بِهَذَا التَّوَسُّعِ، وَالِاسْتِرْسَا  لِ ضَعْفًا كَثِيرًا لَا يَنْبَغِي احْتِمَالُهُ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ.*
*النَّوْعُ الرَّابِعُ مِنْ أَنْوَاعِ الْإِجَازَةِ: الْإِجَازَةُ لِلْمَجْهُولِ، أَوْ بِالْمَجْهُولِ، وَذَلِكَ مِثْلُ أَنْ يَقُولَ: " أَجَزْتُ لِمُحَمَّدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ الدِّمَشْقِيِّ "، وَفِي وَقْتِهِ ذَلِكَ جَمَاعَةٌ مُشْتَرِكُونَ فِي هَذَا الِاسْمِ، وَالنَّسَبِ، ثُمَّ لَا يُعَيِّنُ الْمُجَازَ لَهُ مِنْهُمْ، أَوْ يَقُولُ: " أَجَزْتُ لِفُلَانٍ أَنْ يَرْوِيَ عَنِّي كِتَابَ السُّنَنِ " وَهُوَ يَرْوِي جَمَاعَةً مِنْ كُتُبِ السُّنَنِ الْمَعْرُوفَةِ بِذَلِكَ، ثُمَّ لَا يُعَيِّنُ.*
*فَهَذِهِ إِجَازَةٌ فَاسِدَةٌ لَا فَائِدَةَ لَهَا.*
*النَّوْعُ الْخَامِسُ مِنْ أَنْوَاعِ الْإِجَازَةِ: الْإِجَازَةُ لِلْمَعْدُومِ. وَلْنَذْكُرْ مَعَهُ الْإِجَازَةَ لِلطِّفْلِ الصَّغِيرِ.*
*هَذَا نَوْعٌ خَاضَ فِيهِ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ، وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي جَوَازِهِ، وَمِثَالُهُ: أَنْ يَقُولَ: "أَجَزْتُ لِمَنْ يُولَدُ لِفُلَانٍ" فَإِنْ عَطَفَ الْمَعْدُومَ فِي ذَلِكَ عَلَى الْمَوْجُودِ بِأَنْ قَالَ: "أَجَزْتُ لِفُلَانٍ وَلِمَنْ يُوَلَدُ لَهُ، أَوْ أَجَزْتُ لَكَ وَلِوَلَدِكَ، وَلِعَقِبِكَ مَا تَنَاسَلُوا"، كَانَ ذَلِكَ أَقْرَبُ إِلَى الْجَوَازِ مِنَ الْأَوَّلِ.*
*وَأَمَّا الْإِجَازَةُ لِلْمَعْدُومِ ابْتِدَاءً، مِنْ غَيْرِ عَطْفٍ عَلَى مَوْجُودٍ؛ فَقَدْ أَجَازَهَا الْخَطِيبُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الْحَافِظُ، وَذَكَرَ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أَبَا يَعْلَى بْنَ الْفَرَّاءِ الْحَنْبَلِيَّ، وَأَبَا الْفَضْلِ بْنَ عُمْرُوسٍ الْمَالِكِيَّ يُجِيزَانِ ذَلِكَ، وَحَكَى جَوَازَ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا أَبُو نَصْرِ بْنُ الصَّبَّاغِ الْفَقِيهُ، فَقَالَ: ذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُجِيزَ لِمَنْ لَمْ يُخْلَقْ، قَالَ: " وَهَذَا إِنَّمَا ذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ مَنْ يَعْتَقِدُ أَنَّ الْإِجَازَةَ إِذْنٌ فِي الرِّوَايَةِ لَا مُحَادَثَةٌ " ثُمَّ بَيَّنَ بُطْلَانَ هَذِهِ الْإِجَازَةِ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي اسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ رَأْيُ شَيْخِهِ الْقَاضِي أَبِي الطَّيِّبِ الطَّبَرِيِّ الْإِمَامِ.*
*وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الصَّحِيحُ الَّذِي لَا يَنْبَغِي غَيْرُهُ ; لِأَنَّ الْإِجَازَةَ فِي حُكْمِ الْإِخْبَارِ جُمْلَةً بِالْمُجَازِ، عَلَى مَا قَدَّمْنَاهُ فِي بَيَانِ صِحَّةِ أَصْلِ الْإِجَازَةِ، فَكَمَا لَا يَصِحُّ الْإِخْبَارُ لِلْمَعْدُومِ لَا تَصِحُّ الْإِجَازَةُ لِلْمَعْدُومِ، وَلَوْ قَدَّرْنَا أَنَّ الْإِجَازَةَ إِذْنٌ فَلَا يَصِحُّ أَيْضًا ذَلِكَ لِلْمَعْدُومِ، كَمَا لَا يَصِحُّ الْإِذْنُ فِي بَابِ الْوَكَالَةِ لِلْمَعْدُومِ، لِوُقُوعِهِ فِي حَالَةٍ لَا يَصِحُّ فِيهَا الْمَأْذُونُ فِيهِ مِنَ الْمَأْذُونِ لَهُ.*
*وَهَذَا أَيْضًا يُوجِبُ بُطْلَانَ الْإِجَازَةِ لِلطِّفْلِ الصَّغِيرِ الَّذِي لَا يَصِحُّ سَمَاعُهُ.*
*النَّوْعُ السَّادِسُ مِنْ أَنْوَاعِ الْإِجَازَةِ: إِجَازَةُ مَا لَمْ يَسْمَعْهُ الْمُجِيزُ، وَلَمْ يَتَحَمَّلْهُ أَصْلًا بَعْدُ، لِيَرْوِيَهُ الْمُجَازُ لَهُ إِذَا تَحَمَّلَهُ الْمُجِيزُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ.*
*أَخْبَرَنِي مَنْ أَخْبَرَ عَنِ الْقَاضِي عِيَاضِ بْنِ مُوسَى مِنْ فُضَلَاءِ وَقْتِهِ بِالْمَغْرِبِ، قَالَ: " هَذَا لَمْ أَرَ مَنْ تَكَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْمَشَايِخِ، وَرَأَيْتُ بَعْضَ الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ وَالْعَصْرِيِّي  نَ يَصْنَعُونَهُ "، ثُمَّ حَكَى عَنْ أَبِي الْوَلِيدِ يُونُسَ بْنِ مُغِيثٍ قَاضِي قُرْطُبَةَ أَنَّهُ سُئِلَ الْإِجَازَةَ لِجَمِيعِ مَا رَوَاهُ إِلَى تَارِيخِهَا، وَمَا يَرْوِيهِ بَعْدُ، فَامْتَنَعَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ، فَغَضِبَ السَّائِلُ، فَقَالَ لَهُ بَعْضُ أَصْحَابِهِ: يَا هَذَا، يُعْطِيكَ مَا لَمْ يَأْخُذْهُ؟ هَذَا مُحَالٌ! قَالَ عِيَاضٌ: " وَهَذَا هُوَ الصَّحِيحُ ".*
*قَالَ ابْنُ الصَّلَاحِ: قُلْتُ: يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُبْنَى هَذَا عَلَى أَنَّ الْإِجَازَةَ فِي حُكْمِ الْإِخْبَارِ بِالْمُجَازِ جُمْلَةً، أَوْ هِيَ إِذْنٌ، فَإِنْ جُعِلَتْ فِي حُكْمِ الْإِخْبَارِ لَمْ تَصِحَّ هَذِهِ الْإِجَازَةُ، إِذْ كَيْفَ يُخْبِرُ بِمَا لَا خَبَرَ عِنْدَهُ مِنْهُ، وَإِنْ جُعِلَتْ إِذْنًا انْبَنَى هَذَا عَلَى الْخِلَافِ فِي تَصْحِيحِ الْإِذْنِ فِي بَابِ الْوَكَالَةِ فِيمَا لَمْ يَمْلِكْهُ الْآذِنُ الْمُوَكِّلُ بَعْدُ، مِثْلَ أَنْ يُوَكِّلَ فِي بَيْعِ الْعَبْدِ الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَشْتَرِيَهُ، وَقَدْ أَجَازَ ذَلِكَ بَعْضُ أَصْحَابِ الشَّافِعِيِّ.*
*وَالصَّحِيحُ بُطْلَانُ هَذِهِ الْإِجَازَةِ.*
*النَّوْعُ السَّابِعُ مِنْ أَنْوَاعِ الْإِجَازَةِ: إِجَازَةُ الْمُجَازِ.*
*مِثْلُ أَنْ يَقُولَ الشَّيْخُ (أَجَزْتُ لَكَ مُجَازَاتِي، أَوْ أَجَزْتُ لَكَ رِوَايَةَ مَا أُجِيزَ لِي رِوَايَتُهُ)، فَمَنَعَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ بَعْضُ مَنْ لَا يُعْتَدُّ بِهِ مِنَ الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ.*
*وَالصَّحِيحُ، وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْعَمَلُ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ جَائِزٌ، وَلَا يُشْبِهُ ذَلِكَ مَا امْتَنَعَ مِنْ تَوْكِيلِ الْوَكِيلِ بِغَيْرِ إِذْنِ الْمُوَكِّلِ، وَوَجَدْتُ عَنْ أَبِي عَمْرٍو السَّفَاقُسِيِّ الْحَافِظِ الْمَغْرِبِيِّ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ أَبَا نُعَيْمٍ الْحَافِظَ الْأَصْبَهَانِي  َّ يَقُولُ: " الْإِجَازَةُ عَلَى الْإِجَازَةِ قَوِيَّةٌ جَائِزَة ٌ "، وَحَكَى الْخَطِيبُ الْحَافِظُ تَجْوِيزَ ذَلِكَ عَنِ الْحَافِظِ الْإِمَامِ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ِّ، وَالْحَافِظِ أَبِي الْعَبَّاسِ الْمَعْرُوفِ بِابْنِ عُقْدَةَ الْكُوفِيِّ، وَغَيْرِهِمَا، وَقَدْ كَانَ الْفَقِيهُ الزَّاهِدُ نَصْرُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْمَقْدِسِيُّ يَرْوِي بِالْإِجَازَةِ عَنِ الْإِجَازَةِ، حَتَّى رُبَّمَا وَالَى فِي رِوَايَتِهِ بَيْنَ إِجَازَاتٍ ثَلَاثٍ([7]))).*

[1])) ((فتح المغيث)) (2/ 137).
[2])) ((التقريب)) مع التدريب (423).
[3])) ((شرح الألفية)) (386).
[4])) ((التقريب)) مع التدريب (418).
[5])) ((فتح المغيث)) (2/ 157).
[6])) لسان العرب)) (5/ 329)، و((علوم الحديث)) (164).
[7])) ((علوم الحديث)) (151- 164)، مختصرًا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قولنا: (المناولة)؛ قال النووي – رحمه الله -: ((الْمُنَاوَلَةُ  ، ضَرْبَانِ: مَقْرُونَةٌ بِالْإِجَازَةِ، وَمُجَرَّدَةٌ، فَالْمَقْرُونَة  ُ أَعْلَى أَنْوَاعِ الْإِجَازَةِ مُطْلَقًا، وَمِنْ صُوَرِهَا أَنْ يَدْفَعَ الشَّيْخُ إِلَى الطَّالِبِ أَصْلَ سَمَاعِهِ أَوْ مُقَابَلًا بِهِ، وَيَقُولُ: هَذَا سَمَاعِي أَوْ رِوَايَتِي عَنْ فُلَانٍ فَارْوِهِ أَوْ أَجَزْتُ لَكَ رِوَايَتَهُ عَنِّي، ثُمَ يُبْقِيهِ مَعَهُ تَمْلِيكًا أَوْ لِيَنْسَخَهُ أَوْ نَحْوَهُ.*
*وَمِنْهَا: أَنْ يَدْفَعَ إِلَيْهِ الطَّالِبُ سَمَاعَهُ فَيَتَأَمَّلَهُ الشَّيْخُ وَهُوَ عَارِفٌ مُتَيَقِّظٌ ثُمَّ يُعِيدَهُ إِلَيْهِ وَيَقُولَ: هُوَ حَدِيثِي أَوْ رِوَايَتِي فَارْوِهِ عَنِّي أَوْ أَجَزْتُ لَكَ رِوَايَتَهُ، وَهَذَا سَمَّاهُ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ أَئِمَّةِ الْحَدِيثِ عَرْضًا، وَقَدْ سَبَقَ أَنَّ الْقِرَاءَةَ عَلَيْهِ تُسَمَّى عَرْضًا فَلْيُسَمَّ هَذَا عَرْضَ الْمُنَاوَلَةِ وَذَاكَ عَرْضَ الْقِرَاءَةِ، وَهَذِهِ الْمُنَاوَلَةُ كَالسَّمَاعِ فِي الْقُوَّةِ عِنْدَ الزُّهْرِيِّ، وَرَبِيعَةَ، وَيَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٍ، وَالشَّعْبِيِّ، وَعَلْقَمَةَ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَأَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ، وَأَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ، وَأَبِي الْمُتَوَكِّلِ، وَمَالِكٍ، وَابْنِ وَهْبٍ، وَابْنِ الْقَاسِمِ، وَجَمَاعَاتٍ آخَرِينَ.*
*وَالصَّحِيحُ أَنَهَا مُنْحَطَّةٌ عَنِ السَّمَاعِ وَالْقِرَاءَةِ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الثَّوْرِيِّ، وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ِّ، وَابْنِ الْمُبَارَكِ، وَأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ، وَالشَّافِعِيِّ  ، وَالْبُوَيْطِيِ  ّ، وَالْمُزَنِيِّ، وَأَحْمَدَ، وَإِسْحَاقَ، وَيَحْيَى بْنِ يَحْيَى.*
*قَالَ الْحَاكِمُ: وَعَلَيْهِ عَهِدْنَا أَئِمَّتَنَا وَإِلَيْهِ نَذْهَبُ.*
*وَمِنْ صُوَرِهَا: أَنْ يُنَاوِلَ الشَّيْخُ الطَّالِبَ سَمَاعَهُ وَيُجِيزَهُ لَهُ، ثُمَّ يُمْسِكَهُ الشَّيْخُ، وَهَذَا دُونَ مَا سَبَقَ([1]))).*
*وقال ابن حجر – رحمه الله -:*
*((واشْتَرَطُوا في صِحَّةِ الرِّوايةِ بالمُناوَلَةِ اقترانَها بالإِذْنِ بالرِّوايةِ، وهِيَ إذا حَصَل هذا الشَّرطُ أرفعُ أنواعِ الإِجازَةِ؛ لِما فيها مِن التَّعيينِ والتَّشخيصِ.*
*وصُوْرَتُها: أَنْ يَدفع الشيخُ أصلَهُ، أَو ما قامَ مقامَهُ للطَّالِبِ، أَو: يُحْضِرُ الطالبُ الأصلَ للشيخ، ويقول له في الصورتين: هذا روايتي عن* *فلان فارْوِهِ عَنِّي، وشرْطه، أَيضًا، أَنْ يُمَكِّنَهُ منهُ: إِمَّا بالتَّمليكِ، وإِمَّا بالعاريَّةِ؛ لِيَنْقُلَ منهُ ويقابلَ عليهِ، وإِلاَّ إنْ ناولَهُ واستردَّ في الحال فلا يَتبَيَّن لها زيادةُ مزيَّةٍ على الإِجازةِ المعَيَّنة، وهيَ: أن يُجِيزه الشيخُ بروايةِ كتابٍ معَيَّنٍ ويُعَيِّن لهُ كيفيَّةَ روايتِهِ لهُ([2]))).*
*قولنا: (المكاتبة)؛ قال النووي – رحمه الله -:**))* *وَهِيَ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ الشَّيْخُ مَسْمُوعَهُ لِحَاضِرٍ أَوْ غَائِبٍ بِخَطِّهِ أَوْ بِأَمْرِهِ.*
*وَهِيَ ضَرْبَانِ: مُجَرَّدَةٌ عَنِ الْإِجَازَةِ، وَمَقْرُونَةٌ بِأَجَزْتُكَ مَا كَتَبْتُ لَكَ أَوْ إِلَيْكَ وَنَحْوهُ مِنْ عِبَارَةِ الْإِجَازَةِ، وَهَذَا فِي الصِّحَّةِ وَالْقُوَّةِ كَالْمُنَاوَلَة  ِ الْمَقْرُونَةِ وَأَمَّا الْمُجَرَّدَةُ فَمَنَعَ الرِّوَايَةَ بِهَا قَوْمٌ، مِنْهُمُ الْقَاضِي الْمَاوَرْدِيُّ الشَّافِعِيُّ.*
*وَأَجَازَهَا كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْمُتَقَدِّمِي  نَ وَالْمُتَأَخِّر  ِينَ، مِنْهُمْ أَيُّوبُ السَّخْتِيَانِي  ُّ، وَمَنْصُورٌ، وَالْلَيْثُ، وَغَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الشافِعِيِّينَ وَأَصْحَابِ الْأُصُولِ.*
*وَهُوَ الصَّحِيحُ الْمَشْهُورُ بَيْنَ أَهْلِ الْحَدِيثِ، وَيُوجَدُ فِي مُصَنَّفَاتِهِم  ْ: كَتَبَ إِلَيَّ فُلَانٌ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا فُلَانٌ، وَالْمُرَادُ بِهِ هَذَا، وَهُوَ مَعْمُولٌ بِهِ عِنْدَهُمْ مَعْدُودٌ فِي الْمَوْصُولِ لِإِشْعَارِهِ بِمَعْنَى الْإِجَازَةِ. وَزَادَ السَّمْعَانِيُّ فَقَالَ: هِيَ أَقْوَى مِنَ الْإِجَازَةِ، ثُمَّ يَكْفِي مَعْرِفَتُهُ خَطَّ الْكَاتِبِ، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ شَرَطَ الْبَيِّنَةَ وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ([3]))).*
*قولنا: (الإعلام)؛ قال النووي – رحمه الله -: ((إِعْلَامُ الشَّيْخِ الطَّالِبَ أَنَّ لِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ أَوِ الْكِتَابِ سَمَاعَهُ مُقْتَصِرًا عَلَيْهِ، فَجَوَّزَ الرِّوَايَةَ بِهِ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ الْحَدِيثِ، وَالْفِقْهِ، وَالْأُصُولِ، وَالظَّاهِرِ، مِنْهُمُ ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ، وَابْنُ الصَّبَّاغِ الشَّافِعِيُّ، وَأَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْغَمْرِيُّ - بِالْمُعْجَمَةِ - الْمَالِكِيُّ.*
*قَالَ بَعْضُ الظَاهِرِيَّةِ: لَوْ قَالَ هَذِهِ رِوَايَتِي لَا تَرْوِهَا، كَانَ لَهُ رِوَايَتُهَا عَنْهُ، وَالصَّحِيحُ مَا قَالَهُ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْمُحَدِّثِينَ وَغَيْرِهِمْ: أَنَّهُ لَا تَجُوزُ الرِّوَايَةُ بِهِ لَكِنْ يَجِبُ الْعَمَلُ بِهِ إِنْ صَحَّ سَنَدُهُ([4]))).*

*قولنا: (الوصيَّة)؛ قال النووي – رحمه الله -: ((الْوَصِيَّةُ، هِيَ أَنْ يُوصِيَ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ أَوْ سَفَرِهِ بِكِتَابٍ يَرْوِيهِ، فَجَوَّزَ بَعْضُ السَّلَفِ لِلْمُوصَى لَهُ رِوَايَتَهُ عَنْهُ، وَهُوَ غَلَطٌ، وَالصَّوَابُ أَنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ([5]))).*
*قال ابن حجر – رحمه الله -: ((وهو: أن يوصي عندَ موتِه، أَو سفرِهِ، لشخصٍ مُعَيَّنٍ، بأَصلِه، أَو بأُصولِهِ، فقد قالَ قومٌ مِن الأئمَّةِ المتقدمين: يجوز له أَنْ يروِيَ تلكَ الأصولَ عنهُ بمجرَّدِ هذه الوصيَّةِ، وأَبَى ذلك الجُمهورُ، إِلاَّ إنْ كانَ له منه إجازةٌ([6]))).*
*قولنا: (الوجادة)؛ قال النووي – رحمه الله -: ((وَهِيَ أَنْ يَقِفَ عَلَى أَحَادِيثَ بِخَطِّ رَاوِيهَا لَا يَرْوِيهَا الْوَاجِدُ فَلَهُ أَنْ يَقُولَ وَجَدْتُ أَوْ قَرَأْتُ بِخَطِّ فُلَانٍ أَوْ فِي كِتَابِهِ بِخَطِّهِ حَدَّثَنَا فُلَانٌ وَيَسُوقُ الْإِسْنَادَ وَالْمَتْنَ، أَوْ قَرَأْتُ بِخَطِّ فُلَانٍ عَنْ فُلَانٍ، هَذَا الَّذِي اسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ الْعَمَلُ قَدِيمًا وَحَدِيثًا، وَهُوَ مِنْ بَابِ الْمُنْقَطِعِ، وَفِيهِ شَوْبُ اتِّصَالٍ([7])))* 
[1])) ((التقريب)) مع التدريب (467).
[2])) ((نزهة النظر)) (159/ 160).
[3])) ((التقريب)) مع التدريب (480).
[4])) السابق.
[5])) السابق (486).
[6])) ((النزهة)) (161).
[7])) ((التقريب)) مع التدريب (487).

----------


## جهاد عمران

جزاك الله خيراََ على هذا الموضوع القيّم..
ولكن عندي سؤال طالما أشغلني:
في حال تحمّل الكتاب المخطوط عن طريق الإجازة، فما الطريقة المتّبعة لضبط نصّه من التلميذ؟ ومن ثمّ هل تبقى ثقة في رواية المتحمّل للكتاب بالإجازة؟ خاصة وأنّنا لا نعرف هل ضبط نسخته ام لا؟
وهل للتحمل بالإجازة علاقة باشتهار الكتاب عن صاحبه؟
وشكراََ

----------


## أبو الحسن الأبشيهي

الإجازة إذن بالرواية دون سماع أو قراءة ، فلا علاقة لها بالمخطوط ولا المطبوع .
أما الضبط فلا يتبين إلا عند العرض قراءة أو سماعًا. والله أعلم

----------


## جهاد عمران

بارك الله فيك..
ولكن سؤالي عن الكتب المخطوطة حصراََ؛ فكثير من أهل العلم كانوا يتحملون الكتب عن طريق الإجازة، ويذكرون طرقهم إلى هذه الكتب في فهارسهم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيك..
> ولكن سؤالي عن الكتب المخطوطة حصراََ؛ فكثير من أهل العلم كانوا يتحملون الكتب عن طريق الإجازة، ويذكرون طرقهم إلى هذه الكتب في فهارسهم.


هذا الأمر يتفاوت من شخص لآخر؛ فمنهم من يضبط، ومنهم من لا يضبط.

----------


## جهاد عمران

> هذا الأمر يتفاوت من شخص لآخر؛ فمنهم من يضبط، ومنهم من لا يضبط.


وهل من سبيل لمعرفة الضابط من غيره؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> وهل من سبيل لمعرفة الضابط من غيره؟


يُعرف ذلك بالاشتهار بين العلماء، بالضبط أو بالتساهل.

----------


## جهاد عمران

> يُعرف ذلك بالاشتهار بين العلماء، بالضبط أو بالتساهل.


ممكن مثال على ذلك من كلام أهل العلم؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> بارك الله فيك..
> ولكن سؤالي عن الكتب المخطوطة حصراََ؛ فكثير من أهل العلم كانوا يتحملون الكتب عن طريق الإجازة، ويذكرون طرقهم إلى هذه الكتب في فهارسهم.


الذي يروي كتابا من كتب أهل العلم بالإجازة، إنما هو راوٍ من الرواة، ويُعرف ضبطُه من عدمه، بمدى موافقته الثقات ممن روى نفس الكتاب، فإذا روى الرواي إجازة شيئا من الكتاب، وشك البعض فيما رواه واستنكره - مثلا - نعرض ما رواه ذلك الراوي بالإجازة على بقية الرواة لهذا الكتاب، فإن وافقهم، فبها ونعمت، وعلمنا أنه ليس خطأ من أحد الرواة، وإنما الخطأ من المصنف نفسه، أو ممن نقل عنه، أو غير ذلك من الأمور كالتصحيف، أما إذا كان الرواي الذي يروي الكتاب إجازة قد خالف غيره من رواة هذا الكتاب فقد تبين خطؤه، وبهذا يعرف ضبطه من عدمه، وذلك بحسب كثرة أو قلة خطئة ومخالفته.

----------

